# Graphite Lubricant VS Bearing Grease on Wood



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I'm working on a jig build with a wood slide (3/4 ply) and use graphite lubricant since its dry. While this works very well, when the jig is under load with the slide fully extended, it tends to bind. I need a more heavy duty lubricant, so I was wondering if bearing grease would have any negative effect on plywood, or if it would be like construction adhesive and not effect the moisture content of the wood, since like construction adhesive, It doesn't contain any water. I can protect it from sawdust since the slide is in an inclosure. It seems like it may dampen the plywood, but it also seems like it won't.

If anyone has tried this method or simply knows more about bearing grease than I do, I sure would appreciate help.

Thanks!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You might try a teflon PSA tape instead of grease.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

A good coating of paste wax wasn't enough "slide"?


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

+1 - beeswax, paraffin, or even scraps from bar soap


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I switched to metal runners for all my jigs and fixtures years ago, and it seemed to fix the friction issues. The tracks get sprayed with Bostik Glide Cote once in a while, but beyond that they don't require and maintenance.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Good tips guys! All I have in the shop right now was the grease and graphite lubricant, so was wondering if they would work. I'll be picking up some paste wax on the next town trip, but that's not for a while. I usually use lacqueres and homemade stains, so I don't keep much in the way of waxes, polishes and lubricants around. So is the grease a no then?


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

LoyalAppleGeek,

I would imagine grease would make the jig slide nicely, but I personally would avoid it. Introducing grease into the wood shop worries me, even when greasing up machine bearings. The thought of grease on project stock could leave me with a lot of extra sanding/scraping and could mean a contaminated work piece ends up as scrap. Also I do not like grease on my clothes or hands (which then touch project parts). I just cannot seem to use or work around grease and not get it all over me and everything near me.

I would think that grease on plywood or wood is little different from a non-hardening oil finish (like mineral oil). Periodic cleaning and re-application of grease would be required, especially as wood dust mixes with the grease. Also I am not sure whether an additive in the grease could break down the glue in the plywood (though I doubt it would).

In addition to the metal jig runner suggested, Peachtree Woodworking Supply (and I am sure there are other suppliers) offer UHMW Sheets and Strips including strips sized for mitre slots. This too would reduce friction in the mitre slot.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Grease is a dust magnet. If you don't have paste wax or paraffin, you should… if for nothing else than to coat all your bare cast iron machine tops to prevent rusting and easier wood movement across them.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

> Grease is a dust magnet. If you don t have paste wax or paraffin, you should… if for nothing else than to coat all your bare cast iron machine tops to prevent rusting and easier wood movement across them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


I know it's bad for dust, but like I said in my original post this is an inclosed assembly, so the dust might not be as much of an issue. I'll add the wax to my hardware store list and pick some up next time I go into town.


----------



## woodworkerguyca (Jul 17, 2015)

After trying graphite on a ply-in-metal-track jig, I found talcum (baby) powder worked really good. Cheap as anything and about as non-reactive as I can think of. It does however make your shop smell like a baby.


----------



## WadeHolloway (Aug 31, 2012)

> After trying graphite on a ply-in-metal-track jig, I found talcum (baby) powder worked really good. Cheap as anything and about as non-reactive as I can think of. It does however make your shop smell like a baby.
> 
> - woodworkerguyca


I like the smell of babies.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

> LoyalAppleGeek,
> 
> I would imagine grease would make the jig slide nicely, but I personally would avoid it. Introducing grease into the wood shop worries me, even when greasing up machine bearings. The thought of grease on project stock could leave me with a lot of extra sanding/scraping and could mean a contaminated work piece ends up as scrap. Also I do not like grease on my clothes or hands (which then touch project parts). I just cannot seem to use or work around grease and not get it all over me and everything near me.
> 
> ...


JBrow,

Thanks for all the information! For some reason your replay didn't show, I logged on today and saw it. Alright, I'll probably keep grease out of it, as I don't want to risk anything after taking so much time on this jig. I'll look into the said options.

Thanks again!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

For gawds sake do *not* use a silicon lube anywhere near wood!

M


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Talcum baby powder works very well


----------

